# Shipping the dog!



## pennybarn

Can anyone tell me the full cost of sending your pet dog (med size springer spaniel) from the UK to NZ? I have already been told to get the rabies injection done asap as the new rules in Jan won't let a pet travel until 6 months after they have had their injection............ but what is the whole cost of getting the family pet to NZ??


----------



## hopers7

We had a quote for our lab and that was approx £3500 plus vet bills. The cost really all depends on the size of your dog as they have to make crates for them. Best think to do is get a quote...we had to measure out dog to do this...!!

Out of interest how much are the rabies jab?


----------



## pennybarn

hopers7 said:


> We had a quote for our lab and that was approx £3500 plus vet bills. The cost really all depends on the size of your dog as they have to make crates for them. Best think to do is get a quote...we had to measure out dog to do this...!!
> 
> Out of interest how much are the rabies jab?


Hi Hopers7! I don't know but will be ringing around tomorrow so will let you know, my friend has just moved to Wellington taking two dogs and two cats and it cost her £10,500 plus vet fees !!! glad i just have the one dog  but will post again tomorrow when i have all the info, kind regards Fay.


----------



## hopers7

Hi Fay,

that would be great thanks! When we first started looking at moving and planning there was no requirement for the rabies jab...it was only the other week when I was offered a job and we looked into it again that I spotted it...bit gutted with the 6 month thing as it will more than likely mean we would have to move without he for a few months which would be sad. The positive I guess would be that we would be more settled once he arrived...would be happier him being there sooner though!!

Wow cannot believe how much it cost your friend...! We must admit we do have some concerns with the cost esp as our puppy (not at all a puupy really but in our eyes he is!) is 9 years old this yr but very health and when he last had his booster the vet said he would have no concerns about him making the trip which is good and reassuring!

Look forward to hearing what you find out!

x


----------



## Wrg160

Hiya all, 

I'm no expert but my friend is just about to send her dogs (she's there). She had to hold back on a certain part of the British annual injections as they weren't allowed to have it before they travelled and had to be out of their systems so please check this out. 

They also had to have an injection earlier in the year and have to wait 6months already so that rule may already be in place. 

Hope this helps. 

God bless. 

Kim
X x x


----------



## pennybarn

Cost so far £56 for rabies jab, £88 to test her blood, will keep posted with up to date costs x


----------



## phabad

So is the cost per crate or per dog? I also have to ship my dogs but they are pretty small and weigh very little. So it would be really nice to spend as little as possible as there are other costs when moving.


----------



## pennybarn

We have had a quote for 1 crate, I wouldn't imagine you would be able
To put more than one dog in a crate but I may be wrong? I think our quote
Was around £2,800 plus immunisation blood tests and fees for vets
And boarding in NZ, I will find it all out and put the costing down, however I'm
Sure this will vary from country to country, USA looks to be cheaper than
The UK. We expect to pay close to £4000 all in.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

It will cost us, all in, approx C$6500 (vets, tests, shipping, boarding, etc...) to ship an extra large dog and two DSH cats to NZ.


----------



## phabad

pennybarn said:


> We have had a quote for 1 crate, I wouldn't imagine you would be able
> To put more than one dog in a crate but I may be wrong? I think our quote
> Was around £2,800 plus immunisation blood tests and fees for vets
> And boarding in NZ, I will find it all out and put the costing down, however I'm
> Sure this will vary from country to country, USA looks to be cheaper than
> The UK. We expect to pay close to £4000 all in.


Thanks Penny, appreciate the info.


----------



## Friedkiwi

I am in the process of shipping my two Ragdoll cats (scheduled to get here in 5 months). 

The importing pets procedure from the States to NZ is one of the hardest in the world. I had to even buy a electronic scanner for their microchips, which were US ones put into the cats in 2001 and 2004. The rabies titre alone was $250 per cat, and then we flew them to Seattle to live with my sister for the required 150 day period. 

Costs are 1-2 thousand USD per cat, and a service for pet relocation is way more, like three thousand per pet.

We love our pets terribly, so we knew we would import them if at all possible.


Liz


----------



## ctrevillyan

pennybarn said:


> Can anyone tell me the full cost of sending your pet dog (med size springer spaniel) from the UK to NZ? I have already been told to get the rabies injection done asap as the new rules in Jan won't let a pet travel until 6 months after they have had their injection............ but what is the whole cost of getting the family pet to NZ??


We are in the process of doing htis right now. We are coming from California but the breakdown may help.

You can also google the new zealand import guidance document that has a checklist of the things you may need.


-Vet Bills $1200 USD
-Mandatory Pet Transport Service(includes departure pick up, flight, and arrival pickup) $2400 USD
-10 Day Quarantine in NZ $1200USD

We have just started the process in shipping my labrador search and rescue dog from California. I hope this helps.


----------

